# Terminator: Genysis - Die Trailer-Analyse des neuen Schwarzenegger-Films



## SimonFistrich (6. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genysis - Die Trailer-Analyse des neuen Schwarzenegger-Films* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genysis - Die Trailer-Analyse des neuen Schwarzenegger-Films


----------



## CoDBFgamer (6. Dezember 2014)

Was meint ihr welchen deutschen Synchronsprecher Arnie spricht?


----------



## starbury86 (6. Dezember 2014)

Tolle Analyse von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben!
Der eine kann keine englischen Namen aussprechen (Kristana Locken???? Die heißt Loken! Nick STAHL? Der gute Mann ist doch kein deutscher!

Dazu der"Terminator Fan" der mal überhaupt nichts von den Filmen weiß!

Frage: Wann kam der  erste Terminator? 93,91?
Antwort: Könnte hinkommen!

Frage: Dieses Terminator,  Revalations hieß es glaube ich!
Antwort: Könnte sein!

(Nein könnte nicht sein! Der Teil hieß Salvation"

Weiter konnte ich mir diese "Analayse" dann aufgrund der tollen  Kommentatoren nicht mehr ansehen!

Stark!


----------



## starbury86 (6. Dezember 2014)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr welchen deutschen Synchronsprecher Arnie spricht?



Ach der Synchronsprecher ist der selbe wie auch in allen anderen Filmen.
Der gute Mann heißt Thomas Danneberg.


----------



## Phone (6. Dezember 2014)

Der programmiere hieß Miles Benedyson.

In welchem Teil wurde das erklärt in wie weit sich das Gewebe verhält?
Bluten, heilen etc..Wurde da nicht auch was vom altern erwähnt?
Auf jeden Fall wurde gesagt wie lang eine der Energiezellen hält.
Ich finde das altern ist keine Logiklücke,
Wenn es sich bei dem Satz" wenn du das schaffst kannst du den Krieeg beenden" auf das retten von Connor bezieht und ihren Plan.
Dann frag ich mich wie sich die Zukunft wieder verhält denn sie müssten ja wissen das es NICHT klappt da sie in der Zukunft ja noch im Krieg sind...
Im dritten wurde auch so etwas gesagt wie die Zukunft kann nicht geändert werden oder?!

Ich denke sie werden bei diesen Filmen die Kurve nicht mehr bekommen alles zu unlogisch/ aufgewärmt und keine richtige Basis drin.
:-/


----------



## starbury86 (6. Dezember 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Der programmiere hieß Miles Benedyson.
> 
> In welchem Teil wurde das erklärt in wie weit sich das Gewebe verhält?
> Bluten, heilen etc..Wurde da nicht auch was vom altern erwähnt?
> ...



Ist ein Doppelname, Miles Bennet Dyson.
Im zweiten Teil erwähnt Arnold, dass sein Körper altert und das er 130 Jahre hällt


----------



## Phone (6. Dezember 2014)

Ok habe nicht nachgeschaut habe nur noch die grobe Richtung des Namens gehabt.
Thanks


----------



## Worrel (6. Dezember 2014)

starbury86 schrieb:


> Tolle Analyse von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben!
> ...
> Nick STAHL? Der gute Mann ist doch kein deutscher!


Ja und? Der heißt nun mal "Stahl" - soll man den jetzt "Steel" nennen? 



Phone schrieb:


> In welchem Teil wurde das erklärt in wie weit sich das Gewebe verhält?
> Bluten, heilen etc..Wurde da nicht auch was vom altern erwähnt?


Schon im ersten Teil wird klar gestellt, daß die äußere Hülle organisch sein muß, um durch die Zeitmschine zu kommen (warum auch immer die Maschinen eine Zeitmaschine mit einer solchen Spezifikation gebaut haben ...).
Also sind auch die Haare organisch (und nicht zB Plastik).
Organische Materie altert.
Erklärung Ende. 



> Wenn es sich bei dem Satz" wenn du das schaffst kannst du den Krieg beenden" auf das retten von Connor bezieht und ihren Plan.
> Dann frag ich mich wie sich die Zukunft wieder verhält denn sie müssten ja wissen das es NICHT klappt da sie in der Zukunft ja noch im Krieg sind...
> Im dritten wurde auch so etwas gesagt wie die Zukunft kann nicht geändert werden oder?!


Wenn die Zukunft nicht geändert werden kann, ist es sinnlos, Terminatoren und Menschen in die Vergangenheit zu schicken.

Dadurch, daß J. Connor vor dem Terminator gerettet wird, wird der Krieg aber nicht beendet, es sei denn, er bekommt irgendeine Info aus der Zukunft, wie man Skynet abschalten/verhindern kann oä.


----------



## OutsiderXE (6. Dezember 2014)

Der Terminator der das Kind Sarah Connor retten sollte wurde natürlich aus einer noch weiter in der Zukunft entfernten Zeit zurückgeschickt  Mir gefällt diese Idee super, da so ein Eltern-Kind-Verhältnis zwischen Maschine und Mensch zustande kommt wie es schon in Terminator 2 angesprochen wurde. Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, dass der Ursprungs-Terminator mal eben so in eine kurzen Szene niedergestreckt wird und der Hauptkampf dann gegen den T-1000 stattfindet. Cool wäre wenn T-800 und T-1000 zusammen gegen T-800, Sarah und Kyle kämpfen würden.


----------



## Phone (6. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn die Zukunft nicht geändert werden kann, ist es sinnlos, Terminatoren und Menschen in die Vergangenheit zu schicken.
> 
> Dadurch, daß J. Connor vor dem Terminator gerettet wird, wird der Krieg aber nicht beendet, es sei denn, er bekommt irgendeine Info aus der Zukunft, wie man Skynet abschalten/verhindern kann oä.



Aber genau da muss man ja sein kopf ausschalten.
Sollte es möglich sein durch die Zeitreise den krieg zu verhindern. 
Gibt es das Gespräch in der Zukunft zwischen Connor und Reese nicht da kein krieg...

Kein krieg heißt keine Zeitreise.... Kommen wir also zum Anfang des Kreises. 
Wenn es keine Zeitreise gab wurde also auch keiner Zurückgeschickt der etwas verhindern muss was aber aktuell passiert(E).
Es funktioniert nur bedingt ^^


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Aber genau da muss man ja sein kopf ausschalten.
> Sollte es möglich sein durch die Zeitreise den krieg zu verhindern.
> Gibt es das Gespräch in der Zukunft zwischen Connor und Reese nicht da kein krieg...
> 
> ...



In Timecop wurde es schön erklärt - es gibt bei Zeitreisen durch genau dieses Problem mehrere Dimensionen.

Wenn Du also aus 2020 in der Dimension 1 ein das Jahr 2010 (Dimension 1) zurückgehst und etwas veränderst und wieder in die Zukunft reist landest Du in 2020 Dimension 2. Da kann sehr verwirrend werden


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Aber genau da muss man ja sein kopf ausschalten.
> Sollte es möglich sein durch die Zeitreise den krieg zu verhindern.
> Gibt es das Gespräch in der Zukunft zwischen Connor und Reese nicht da kein krieg...
> 
> ...



Das ist halt ein Zeitparadoxon. Schickt man aus der Zukunft einen in die Vergangenheit um die Zukunft zu ändern und hat Erfolg, schickt man danach ja keinen in die Vergangenheit.   Oder man schafft wie gesagt eine Paralleldimension, was noch irrer wird.


----------



## Cityboy (6. Dezember 2014)

Der Film wird cool. Ich freu mich jedenfalls. Habe überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet, das ein neuer Film gemacht wird. Besonders nach dem etwas schwachen vierten Teil.
Das mit dem Zeitparadoxon find ich aber toll. Da passieren immer die dolsten Dinge wenn man mit der Zeit rumpfuscht. Da kann "Doc Braun" sicherlich ein Lied von Singen. 
Zu Simon und seinem Kompanen möchte ich auch nochwas loswerden. " Es ist zwar eine tolle Sache das ihr euch die Mühe macht, um Trailer zu begutachten und entsprechende Sachverhalte die daraus entspringen, auszuwerten. Dann aber bitte zuvor sich die mühe machen und besser informieren. Mann merkt beim zuhören das ihr nicht wirklich viel Zeit in der Vorbereitung inwestiert habt. Was sehr schade ist.


----------



## Onlinestate (6. Dezember 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Der Film wird cool. Ich freu mich jedenfalls. Habe überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet, das ein neuer Film gemacht wird. Besonders nach dem etwas schwachen vierten Teil.
> Das mit dem Zeitparadoxon find ich aber toll.


So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich fand den vierten Teil ziemlich gut. Hatte gehofft, dass dort die Geschichte weiter erzählt wird mit Christian Bale. Das mit dem Zeitparadoxon finde ich zB wieder total bescheuert. Das zieht es meiner Meinung nach total ins Lächerliche. Also ich bin schwer enttäuscht von dem Trailer. Lediglich Emilia Clarke macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2014)

Dr Who und Khaleesi wer braucht noch da noch schwarzenegger ^^


----------



## starbury86 (6. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja und? Der heißt nun mal "Stahl" - soll man den jetzt "Steel" nennen?
> 
> 
> Schon im ersten Teil wird klar gestellt, daß die äußere Hülle organisch sein muß, um durch die Zeitmschine zu kommen (warum auch immer die Maschinen eine Zeitmaschine mit einer solchen Spezifikation gebaut haben ...).
> ...




Mein Gott, natürlich heißt er Stahl aber das spricht man eben nicht wie das deutsche Wort Stahl aus. Genauso wie die Dame nicht wie die Haar-Locken ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## The_Final (7. Dezember 2014)

Meine Analyse:

Kyle Reese wird von John Connor zurückgeschickt, um Sarah Connor vor einem Terminator zu beschützen, der sie töten soll, und landet in unserer Gegenwart. So weit wären wir beim Plot von Terminator 1, allerdings gab es eine "kleine" Änderung: Skynet sendet einen T800 in die Zeit von Sarahs Kindheit, um sie als Kind zu töten; dieser wird jedoch von einem weiteren T800 (Schwarzenegger) gestoppt, welcher sich fortan um Sarah kümmert. Von diesem weiß sie auch, wann und wo Kyle auftauchen würde. Meiner Vermutung nach hat sie auch einen weiteren T800 erwartet, der T1000 müsste egentlich eine Überraschung sein (wobei ich auch ein wenig verwundert bin, wieso Skynet einen T1000 schickt und nicht eine Terminatrix oder ein noch weiter entwickeltes Modell... andererseits können wir anhand des Trailers bisher nur mutmaßen, dass es sich um einen T1000 handelt). Zusammen mit Kyle will Sarah nun versuchen, den Krieg zu verhindern
Der Alterungsprozess des Schwarzenegger-T800 ist auch logisch: T800er verwenden organisches Gewebe, weil dies die einzige Möglichkeit war, Menschen davon zu überzeugen, er wäre einer von ihnen (schließlich handelt es sich um Infiltrationseinheiten) und wie Worrel sagte, altert organisches Gewebe nun einmal. Skynet wird als Vorlage für die Züchtung menschliche Proben verwendet haben, darum verhält sich das Material auch ähnllich.
In T3 wurde zwar gesagt, der Krieg sei unvermeidlich, in den ersten beiden Teilen - besonders in T2 - wurde jedoch betont, dass das Schicksal nicht vorherbestimmt sei. Mag sein, dass fundamentale Ereignisse wie der große Krieg tatsächlich nicht verhindert werden können, aber an Sarahs Stelle würde ich es auch zumindest versuchen.

Was ich mich noch frage:
Wer hat wann welchen Terminator auf Basis welcher Informationen geschickt? (An welchem Punkt in der Zukunft schickt Skynet einen Terminator in Sarahs Kindheit? Wer schickt den Schwarzenegger-T800 zu ihrer Rettung, und woher kommt die nötoge Info? Wieso schickt Skynet einen T1000 - oder was immer das nun tatsächlich ist - in unsere Gegenwart und nicht wie in der ursprünglichen Timeline einen T800?)
Wer weiß wie viel?
Wieso wartet Sarah Jahrzehnte auf Kyle und führt ihren Plan - welcher auch immer das ist - nicht zusammen mit dem Schwarzenegger-T800 durch?


----------



## Cityboy (7. Dezember 2014)

The_Final schrieb:


> Wieso schickt Skynet einen T1000 - oder was immer das nun tatsächlich ist - in unsere Gegenwart und nicht wie in der ursprünglichen Timeline einen T800?)



Genau das tut Skynet doch. Der alte T800 (aus Sarahs Kindheit) erwartet den ersten T800 aus dem ersten Film, an seiner Ankunfszone, schön mit Schrotti als Begrüßung. Alles andere hast du exakt gut kombiniert. Ich geh mal von aus das die erfolgten Zeitreisen irgendwie erfasst werden. Und da die Menschen immer wenn schicken, hat sich  Skynet sicherlich gedacht... dann schick ich den Asia T1000 als verstärkung :p. Oder der Asia Typ ist der Terminator der die kleine Sarah killen will und sie somit ihr lebenlang mit hilfe von Opa T800 immer auf der Flucht ist? Und der Asia Terminator bekommt sie nicht also wartet er die 10 Jahre auf den T800 aus dem ersten Film, weil er weiss, das auch Kyle ankommen soll, und somit er seine Mission fortsetzen kann?.,..2 Primäre Ziele auf einem Schlag. Naja wir werden sehen... ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig.


----------



## Cityboy (7. Dezember 2014)

Nebenbei ist mir was aufgefallen. Im Trailer heißt es, das Skynet berreits einen Robo in die Vergangenheit geschickt hat um Sarah zu killen. Das ist unlogisch... denn, dann wären die Menschen da ja garnicht mehr existent. Denn... sobald der Terminator in der zeitmaschine verschwunden ist hätte sich gleich in der selben Sekunde die Zeit ändern müssen. Die Menschen müssten vom Vorhaben der Meschinen erfahren haben und ZUERST den Kyle schicken, ... sonst wird das nix mit dem Krieg gewinnen


----------



## The_Final (7. Dezember 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Genau das tut Skynet doch. Der alte T800 (aus Sarahs Kindheit) erwartet den ersten T800 aus dem ersten Film, an seiner Ankunfszone, schön mit Schrotti als Begrüßung. Alles andere hast du exakt gut kombiniert.


Ich hab mir die Szene nochmal angesehen, und anscheinend hast du recht. Beim ersten Ansehen habe ich angenommen, dass die Szene mit dem anderen T800 weiter in der Vergangenheit liegt.


> Ich geh mal von aus das die erfolgten Zeitreisen irgendwie erfasst werden.


Hier fängt es meiner Meinung nach an, kompliziert zu werden. Welches Skynet (und welcher Widerstand) aus welchen Zeitlinie weiß wie viel und schickt welchen Terminator wo hin? Oder meinst du, Skynet hat einen Weg gefunden, irgendwie alle existierenden Zeitlinien zu erfassen?


> Und da die Menschen immer wenn schicken, hat sich  Skynet sicherlich gedacht... dann schick ich den Asia T1000 als verstärkung :p. Oder der Asia Typ ist der Terminator der die kleine Sarah killen will und sie somit ihr lebenlang mit hilfe von Opa T800 immer auf der Flucht ist? Und der Asia Terminator bekommt sie nicht also wartet er die 10 Jahre auf den T800 aus dem ersten Film, weil er weiss, das auch Kyle ankommen soll, und somit er seine Mission fortsetzen kann?.,..2 Primäre Ziele auf einem Schlag. Naja wir werden sehen... ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig.


Möglich, aber ob 10 Jahre Katz-und-Maus-Spiel mit einem T1000 funktioniert, noch dazu mit einem kleinen Mädchen?
Sofern Skynet weiß, dass Kyle der Vater von John ist, würde es natürlich Sinn ergeben, ihn auch als primäres Ziel zu definieren - allerdings nur, wenn Skynet bereits davon ausging, dass der Anschlag auf Sarah schief geht.


----------



## lokokokode (7. Dezember 2014)

Ach du sch... !!!11 Also der sogenannte Experte (rechts im Video) hat mal sowas von keine Ahnung! Er nennt den T-800 den wuchtigeren Terminator, nicht für "Infiltration" bestimmt... FALSch! 

- Der T-800 war das Modell für Infiltration , wird unter anderem in T3 gesagt, vom T-800 höchst selbst  (Der "wuchtige" Terminator ist der T-600 , gezeight in T4) 

PS: Du sogennanter Experte... Der Titel von T4 war SALVATION und nicht REVELATION! 

Das hat mich so sehr aufgeregt, dass ich mich hier extra anmelden musste, um diese Unwissenheit hier zu bestrafen!  (Nette Taktik Leute hier so zum Anmelden zwingen! ;-P )


----------



## Cityboy (7. Dezember 2014)

The_Final schrieb:


> Hier fängt es meiner Meinung nach an, kompliziert zu werden. Welches Skynet (und welcher Widerstand) aus welchen Zeitlinie weiß wie viel und schickt welchen Terminator wo hin? Oder meinst du, Skynet hat einen Weg gefunden, irgendwie alle existierenden Zeitlinien zu erfassen.



Nun... eigentlich gibt es nur eine einzige Frage... wer oder was schickte den T800 der die kleine Sarah beschützte? oder gar, wer weiß wie lange deren Blutlinie? Denn wie gesagt, es muss immer der gute  Kämpfer zuerst durch die Zeit reisen. Und damit das was die hier im Trailer erzählen auch funktioniert, muss berreits vor dem ersten benutzen der Zeitmaschine durch Skynet einen Zeitsprung gegeben haben... und das ist Opi Terminator  ... wer dafür aber verantwortlich zeichnet... tja... das sehen wir im Film hoffentlich.


----------



## frankyfife (7. Dezember 2014)

Ein Experte also xD.

Zusammenfassend - der Opi Terminator (T800, Modell 101) wurde von (wem auch immer) in Sarah's Kindesalter geschickt um sie zu beschützen. Die Zeitlinie besteht ab da fort, bis zu dem Moment, an dem sich Kyle Reese in der Vergangeheit wiederfindet (Teil 1). Sarah Connor hat das Wissen darum (vom Terminator-Opi, der ja theoretisch alles Zeitlinien kennen muss) und agiert proaktiv, greift Kyle ab. Dem Trailer zu entnehmen ist, dass ein T-1000 Modell zum gleichen Zeitpunkt dort aufschlägt, was im originalen Teil 1 nicht der Fall war (jedoch nicht definiert, daher dichtet man das jetzt hinzu). 

Cyberdyne Systems wir im 2 Teil zerstört - diese Handlung wird nicht mehr stattfinden, diese Zeitlinie existiert nicht (das weiß auch der Opi-Terminator nicht), auch das vollständige Zerstören des Ur-T800 (junger Schwarzenegger) wir an der Geschichte keine Änderung bewirken, da Skynet eine Militärentwicklung ist (nach den Geschehnissen in Terminator 2) was in Terminator 3 erläutert wird. Also spielt auch die Entwicklung und der Chip, der aus Teil 1 überblieb keinerlei Rolle.

Die Story ist also völlig offen. Das Arnie alt ist, ist ebenfalls plausibel - Zellen verfallen mit der Zeit, da es sich um organisches Gewebe handelt, altert er.


----------



## starbury86 (7. Dezember 2014)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Ach du sch... !!!11 Also der sogenannte Experte (rechts im Video) hat mal sowas von keine Ahnung! Er nennt den T-800 den wuchtigeren Terminator, nicht für "Infiltration" bestimmt... FALSch!
> 
> - Der T-800 war das Modell für Infiltration , wird unter anderem in T3 gesagt, vom T-800 höchst selbst  (Der "wuchtige" Terminator ist der T-600 , gezeight in T4)
> 
> ...




Schau dir mal meinen Kommentar auf der ersten Seite an! Bei mir hat diese Masche auch funktioniert


----------



## Rochus (7. Dezember 2014)

Das war die erste und auch die letzte Trailer-Analyse, die ich hier angeschaut habe. Die beiden, vor allem der "Experte" haben so was von keine Ahnung! Ich hoffe, Computec hat denen dafür kein Geld bezahlt! Ab besten ist noch, wenn der "Experte" mit seiner Lieblingsaussage antwortet: "offen gesagt, weiss ich das gar nicht (mehr)!" Den seine anderen Antworten sind meistens so was von falsch! Die Zeitreise-Thematik hat ihn wohl noch mehr verwirrt, wie er ja öfters selbst sagt...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (7. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein Zeitparadoxon.


Das ist ja auch der grundsätzliche (und blöde, weil vermeidbare) Fehler in der Story: Skynet entsteht durch einen Schub in der Wissenschaft durch die Erforschung der Hand vom ersten Terminator. Ohne Skynet sollte es die Hand aber nie gegeben haben - somit wäre die TEchnologie aus dem Nichts heraus entstanden.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2014)

Eben. Damit geht das Paradoxon schon los. Es sei denn Skynet hätte es später selbst erfunden.  Dann wäre aber die Hand vom T-800 nicht nötig gewesen.  Und dank Arnies 2-facher Terminierung T1 und 2 hätte er in der Zukunft ab Punkt X nicht mehr existieren dürfen. Da wäre selbst der gehirngewaschene Arnie in T2 unmöglich gewesen.


----------



## The_Final (7. Dezember 2014)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der grundsätzliche (und blöde, weil vermeidbare) Fehler in der Story: Skynet entsteht durch einen Schub in der Wissenschaft durch die Erforschung der Hand vom ersten Terminator. Ohne Skynet sollte es die Hand aber nie gegeben haben - somit wäre die TEchnologie aus dem Nichts heraus entstanden.


Nicht zwingend. Der Chip (nicht die Hand! Die hatten sie zwar auch, war für die Technologie aber weniger interessant - im Prinzip ist sie ja nicht viel mehr als simple Mechanik) hat die Forschung beschleunigt, die Technologie wurde aber auch ohne ihn entwickelt. Das ist so, als würden wir eine F22 ins Jahr 1910 schicken - es würde die Entwicklung der Luftfahrt beschleunigen, aber wenn jemand zurückreist und das Flugzeug zerstört, würde das doch nicht bedeuten, dass dieser Stand der Technik niemals erreicht wird. Die Zerstörung von Cyberdyne hat der Fortschritt doch sogar merklich gebremst: statt 1997 kam der Krieg erst in den 2000ern.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Damit geht das Paradoxon schon los. Es sei  denn Skynet hätte es später selbst erfunden.  Dann wäre aber die Hand  vom T-800 nicht nötig gewesen.  Und dank Arnies 2-facher Terminierung T1  und 2 hätte er in der Zukunft ab Punkt X nicht mehr existieren dürfen.  Da wäre selbst der gehirngewaschene Arnie in T2 unmöglich  gewesen.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. T800er sind ein massenproduziertes  Serienmodell, wieso sollte die Zerstörung eines Exemplars irgendeine  Auswirkung haben? Als John in T3 den T800 auf ihre Vergangenheit  anspricht, sagt dieser sogar explizit: "Das war ein anderer T800"


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2014)

Ganz einfach. Weil der Fund des T-800 in der Vergangenheit dazu geführt haben soll, daß Skynet die Entwicklung vorangetrieben hat (Arm und Chip). Ohne hätte Skynet selbst auf die Idee kommen müssen oder wäre es eventuell gar nicht. Aber wenn nicht wie kann dann Arnie in die Vergangenheit reisen ?


----------



## The_Final (8. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Weil der Fund des T-800 in der Vergangenheit dazu geführt haben soll, daß Skynet die Entwicklung vorangetrieben hat (Arm und Chip). Ohne hätte Skynet selbst auf die Idee kommen müssen oder wäre es eventuell gar nicht. Aber wenn nicht wie kann dann Arnie in die Vergangenheit reisen ?


Siehe mein Beispiel mit der F22: aufgrund des Fundes des zerstörten T800 mag die Entwicklung schneller vorangeschritten sein, doch der Fund ist nicht unbedingt eine Voraussetzung. Skynet braucht Infiltrationseinheiten, logischerweise müssen diese eine humanoide Statur haben, sich bewegen wie Menschen und auch zumindest grundlegend menschliches Verhalten imitieren. Bis auf das Außengewebe sind die Parameter also mehr oder weniger vorgegeben, und hier wird in T1 erwähnt, dass die ersten Infiltrator-Einheiten eine Gummihaut hatten - es gab also einen Entwicklungsprozess, und aus dem Arm und dem Chip wird Skynet wohl kaum das Außengewebe entwickelt haben.
Meines Wissens ist es in der Zeitlinie, in der T3 spielt, sogar so, dass die T800er-Serie bereits vom Militär entwickelt wurde - ich kann mich vage erinnern, eine entsprechende Deleted Scene gesehen zu haben.

Meine Interpretation der Ereignisse:
-) Ursprüngliche Zeitlinie: Skynet erfindet die Terminatoren und sendet einen davon in die Vergangenheit, um Sarah Connor zu töten (reine Mutmaßungen - es gibt keine Fakten zu dem, was vor den Zeitreisen passiert ist, außer dass ein John Connor nach einem im August 1997 stattfindenden Atomkrieg zum Anführer der Menschen wird, die von Maschinen unter Führung eines Computers namens Skynet versklavt oder vernichtet werden; dieser John muss nicht einmal zwingend der Sohn von Kyle Reese sein, auch ist unbekannt, wer der ursprüngliche Erfinder von Skynet ist)
-) Zeitlinie nach T1: zerstörter Terminator wird gefunden, Cyberdyne findet den Arm und Chip und entwickelt daraus Terminatoren (Selbstbezeichnung des Terminators in T2 im Gespräch mit John: "Cyberdyne Systems, Modell 101") und Skynet
-) Zeitlinie nach T2: Skynet und Terminatoren werden vom Militär entwickelt - diese Zeitlinie hat m.E. bis zu den Ereignissen aus T5 Gültigkeit


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2014)

Verwirrend aber trotz allem irgendwo logisch.


----------



## Odin333 (8. Dezember 2014)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Ach du sch... !!!11 Also der sogenannte Experte (rechts im Video) hat mal sowas von keine Ahnung! Er nennt den T-800 den wuchtigeren Terminator, nicht für "Infiltration" bestimmt... FALSch!
> - Der T-800 war das Modell für Infiltration , wird unter anderem in T3 gesagt, vom T-800 höchst selbst


Der T800 mit Haut war für Infiltration gedacht, die im Trailer besprochene Ausführung aber war mit Sicherheit nicht für Infiltration gedacht sondern rein für den Kampf.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> In Timecop wurde es schön erklärt - es gibt bei Zeitreisen durch genau dieses Problem mehrere Dimensionen.


Nicht zwangsläufig. Da es Zeitreisen in der Realität nicht gibt (abgesehen von der einen, bei der wir ständig in die Zukunft reisen ), sondern allenfalls Beschleunigungen und Abbremsungen (siehe Relativitätstheorie), kann man sich jedes beliebige Gedankenkonstrukt zurechtlegen, wie in einer Geschichte Zeitreisen funktionieren.

Was wir über die Zeitreisen in Terminator wissen: 
- Eine Änderung der Vergangenheit kann Ereignisse in der Zukunft beeinflussen (sonst wäre es unsinnig, überhaupt zu versuchen, Sarah Connor auszuschalten) 
- daher handelt es sich um änderbare Zeitlinien, nicht um verschiedene Dimensionen
- Ein Zeitparadoxon wie "Kyle wird Johns Vater" führt nicht zur Zerstörung des Universums oder was-auch-immer, die Zeitlinie wird dementsprechend geändert
- nach meiner Auffassung müßte jemand, der aus der Zukunft kam, hier gestrandet ist und die Zukunft verhindert, aus der er gekommen ist, in der Terminator Serie einfach weiter existieren, und sich nicht wie in "Zurück in die Zukunft" auflösen.


----------



## SenfKorn (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute! 
Habe mir auch gerade das Video angeschaut und alle Kommentare gelesen, wobei viele Falschaussagen im Video von Usern bereits richtiggestellt wurden, möchte aber auch noch meinen "Senf" dazugeben....
1) Also die "Feuerwerkszene" ist meines Erachtens höchstwahrscheinlich die Szene vom "Tag des jüngsten Gerichts" wo Skynet die Atombomben zündet um die Menscheit auszulöschen.
2) Es stimmt zwar, dass Kyle Reese ein Freund von John Connor war, aber soweit ich mich erinneren kann, erklärt Reese in Teil 1 sogar Sarah Connor, WARUM er sich freiwillig gemeldet hat, nämlich weil John Connor in der Zukunft ihm, Kyle Reese, ein Foto seiner Mutter gezeigt hat. Und er hat sich freiwillig gemeldet um sie schliesslich kennen zu lernen, da er sich anhand des Fotos in Sie verliebt hatte.   Nach dieser Szene kommt es dann auch zur Sex-Szene, in welcher dann John Connor gezeugt wird.
(schaut euch Teil 1 nochmals an)
3) Die Zukunft in Teil 3 war nicht mehr abzuwenden, da es in Teil 3 schon zu spät war, was man am Ende des Films ja dann mitbekommt....Skynet war an diesem Zeitpunkt bereits nicht mehr aufzuhalten, da es sich in allen Computern der Welt bereits kopiert hat und dadurch nicht mehr abgeschaltet werden konnte.
So...und nochwas zu den Zeitparadoxons.....WARUM das Beispiel von TIMECOP??? -.-   Leute, schaut euch den Klassiker "Zurück in die Zukunft an"...Teil 2 erklärt euch Dr. Emmet Brown die Theorie der Zeitparadoxons und Zeitreisen   

Das wars meinerseits! Sollte ich mich irren, bitte korrigiert mich.  

P.S.: Simon ist ein dufter Kerl, aber bitte vor der nächsten Video-Analyse seht Euch nochmal die Filme an  ))


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2014)

Interessant wäre gewesen, wenn man Terminator - Sarah Connor Chronicles weiter gesponnen hätte. Diese Serie sollte ja eigentlich die Lücke zwischen T2 und T3 füllen. Leider war ja nach Season 2 bereits Schluß. Auch weil man sich in der Serie (insbesondere Staffel 2) stellenweise ordentlich verzettelt hatte. Aber Potential hätte diese ohne Frage gehabt. Allein schon wegen Summer Glau.  Aber auch Lena Headley ist nicht von der Bettkante zu schubsen.  Auch wenn sie bei Game of Thrones mit Cersei eine Böse spielt.


----------



## The_Final (10. Dezember 2014)

SenfKorn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Habe mir auch gerade das Video angeschaut und alle Kommentare gelesen, wobei viele Falschaussagen im Video von Usern bereits richtiggestellt wurden, möchte aber auch noch meinen "Senf" dazugeben....
> 1) Also die "Feuerwerkszene" ist meines Erachtens höchstwahrscheinlich die Szene vom "Tag des jüngsten Gerichts" wo Skynet die Atombomben zündet um die Menscheit auszulöschen.


Das war definitiv der Judgement Day, ich bin mir sogar recht sicher, dass die Szene 1:1 aus T3 übernommen wurde - es ist für mich rätselhaft, wie man das nicht erkennen konnte.


> 2) Es stimmt zwar, dass Kyle Reese ein Freund von John Connor war, aber soweit ich mich erinneren kann, erklärt Reese in Teil 1 sogar Sarah Connor, WARUM er sich freiwillig gemeldet hat, nämlich weil John Connor in der Zukunft ihm, Kyle Reese, ein Foto seiner Mutter gezeigt hat. Und er hat sich freiwillig gemeldet um sie schliesslich kennen zu lernen, da er sich anhand des Fotos in Sie verliebt hatte.   Nach dieser Szene kommt es dann auch zur Sex-Szene, in welcher dann John Connor gezeugt wird.
> (schaut euch Teil 1 nochmals an)


Stimmt alles (abgesehen davon, dass er sich meines Wissens nicht bzw. nicht nur wegen des Fotos in sie verliebt hatte), aber was genau willst du damit sagen?


> 3) Die Zukunft in Teil 3 war nicht mehr abzuwenden, da es in Teil 3 schon zu spät war, was man am Ende des Films ja dann mitbekommt....Skynet war an diesem Zeitpunkt bereits nicht mehr aufzuhalten, da es sich in allen Computern der Welt bereits kopiert hat und dadurch nicht mehr abgeschaltet werden konnte.
> [...]


Das ergibt Sinn - die Frage, ob der Judgement Day prinzipiell verhindert werden kann, bliebe damit offen.


----------



## SenfKorn (11. Dezember 2014)

The_Final schrieb:


> Stimmt alles (abgesehen davon, dass er sich meines Wissens nicht bzw. nicht nur wegen des Fotos in sie verliebt hatte), aber was genau willst du damit sagen?



Da im Trailer-Analyse-Video gesagt wurde, dass man nicht weiss, warum Klye Reese in die Vergangenheit geschickt wurde "wahrscheinlich weil er ein Freund von John Connor war - er sieht es als DIENST an John Connor"       naja, will mich nicht weiter dazu äussern  
Der einzige Grund warum er sich gemeldet hat, in die Vergangenheit zu reisen, war Sarah Connor, die er eben von diesem famosen Foto her kennt, welches John Connor ihm gegeben hat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi0A_SEC18g    (hier das einzige Video das ich gefunden habe, aber sehr schlechte Quali + auf englisch, aber ich hoffe es wird hier einige erleuchten)


----------



## Rait22 (14. April 2015)

Zum Film: Ich persönlich freue mich sehr auf den neuen Teil!
Normal mecker ich eigentlich nicht rum, aber bei dieser Analyse stecken einfach viel zu viele Fehler drin - informiert ihr euch so wenig vor dem Dreh? Und der angebliche Terminator-Profi hat auch nicht so wirklich DIE Ahnung...
1. Der 4. Teil heißt "Salvation" und nicht "Revelations"
2. Ist es nicht der dritte John Connor, sondern der fünfte (Teil 2, Teil 3, Teil 4, TSCC)
3. Bei 2:52 sieht man eindeutig, dass die beiden Personen John und Kyle sind. Bei 4:42 wisst ihr es plötzlich nicht mehr? 
4. Der T-800 ist als Attentäter entwickelt worden - jedoch gibt es ihn in verschiedenen Versionen. 
5. Bei 5:05 erkennt ihr nicht, dass das der Judgement Day ist?! Habt ihr überhaupt irgendeinen vorherigen Teil gesehen? 
6. Im 1. Teil war der Polizist ganz am Anfang des Films garantiert kein T-1000...


----------

